# Try this Scramble!



## KJiptner (Nov 3, 2007)

Try this Blindscramble!
KConny came up with this at the Chat-Room a few mins ago... pretty neat 

B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L' B2 U F D' L B' F' R U2 F' R


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2007)

i got a 5:08 min DNF. Memorized a way too fast.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Nov 3, 2007)

57,74 sec DNF, off by 4 misoriented edges...


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 3, 2007)

2:36 DNF, off by 2 corners


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 3, 2007)

My result btw: DNF after a Pop and like 4:30 

It seems like no one has done a successful blindsolve on this so far


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2007)

1:24 DNF

This was really easy, though.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 3, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> 1:24 DNF
> 
> This was really easy, though.



For 3-Cycle with visual memo it is quite easy but it is strange for Pochmann-like systems...


----------



## KConny (Nov 3, 2007)

DNF 5:44. A coule of bad oriented+position edges. Nice corners D2 B' (R U R' U')x3 B D2 y' D2 B' (R U R' U')x3 B D2


----------



## Marcell (Nov 3, 2007)

DNF 4:15. Four corners weren't solved and two edges weren't oriented.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 3, 2007)

I think I forgot to do CP 

yeah, I indeed did 

EDIT: time was 1:28

and I messed up the edges too...


----------



## kemot_13 (Nov 4, 2007)

1:56.42 successful solve 

EDIT: quite easy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2007)

It's a nice (strange) scramble, but it's so unusual I'm not surprised I messed it up.

DNF (3:04.36) 2 sets of edges swapped.


----------



## hait2 (Nov 4, 2007)

had 2 misoriented corners.. this was going to be my PB too (i was about 2;40ish)

such simple EP and CP ;o
i solved corners with 2 Eperms and 1move setups
edges with 2 Yperms and 2move setups, plus a M2 U2 M2 U2 to solve E-slice edges

my memorization took way too long though, images suck for this. >_<

edit: but a really fun scramble


----------



## Jack (Nov 4, 2007)

3:13.16 successful.

That was a really weird scramble!


----------



## hdskull (Nov 7, 2007)

weird scramble but was pretty easy to memorize, memorizing the EO was pretty confusing though. 

2:50.80


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Blindfold cubing scramble*

YES i did it! i got a 3:24.15 sec solve. i took a little more time than i usually do basically because this scramble was INSANE. i should have recorded it...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 9, 2009)

HORRIBLE FOR POCHMANN like everything is flipped and parity if you use classic edges lol


----------



## shelley (Jan 9, 2009)

haha, that was a funny scramble. I wish I had better H perms.
1:26 (as timed on my watch because I lost my stackmat)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> haha, that was a funny scramble. I wish I had better H perms.
> 1:26 (as timed on my watch because I lost my stackmat)



WHAT? How'd you lose your stackmat? When?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see Ville try this 

P.s. - it's late, I'll do the scramble tomorrow :\


----------



## shelley (Jan 9, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > haha, that was a funny scramble. I wish I had better H perms.
> ...



I lent it to the Caltech Fall tournament because we were short on working timers and forgot to reclaim it when the timers were packed up. I'm sure I'll be reunited with it at our next competition though.


----------



## blah (Jan 9, 2009)

Crap for methods with fixed buffers. Absolute crap


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 9, 2009)

76.39

pretty easy for 3OP though. didn't break into cycles.
used PLL N5, 6, M2 E M2 E for EP and 2 pll N10 for CP


----------



## VirKill (Jan 11, 2009)

4:15.21 DNF (one wrong step in the middle)

M2+Old pochmman


----------



## Raffael (Jan 21, 2009)

8:09.19

Pretty Slow, even for me.
But after all, it was a success 

Classic Pochmann btw.

Now i feel kinda dizzy...


----------

